# I'm looking for good fishing photos



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Post up some of *your* favorite fishing photos, please nothing scanned or copied off the internet. I am in the process of doing something and will contact members who post images.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Here is one of my favorites from a fishing trip at Pirates Beach.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

some random pics


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

a couple I like.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't post pics of myself online, but here's my buddy from the other day.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)




----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here are a couple


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

One is the first trip on the new boat with happy folks and a win in a tournament they was fishing and the other is a little helping hand helping out.


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

*Fish*

Big Fish


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Reds from Rockport and Venice...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Here are some:

Florida 5 lber








Blackfin









Floida Mahi








Brother's Florida King


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

*Son's first limit*

Here is T , my youngest with his first red limit.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

Fishing pic


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Some from g-bay


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Heres some fresh water


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*two brand new favorites*

The one of my son fighting this snapper is the best. He looks pretty happy about his fish in the next one


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's one of my Dad fishing


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

my best so far not counting that dang 6 ft sand shark and the wifes speck (gata add that or get killed), hehe


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*A couple of my favorites*

My first Hoo!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

These are all great. Keep them coming. Thanks


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here are mine...*

1. Big Drum - light tackle.

2. Big Redfish

3. Big Snook

4. Surf Redfish

BB


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*fishing pictures*

Here is my son Colton when he was 8. He is 12 now and a real hand offshore!!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

June 1st


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

*PICS*

My Favs


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Some of my favorites*

Makes me wish I was out on the water right now!


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*I've got one.*

....


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have tons of good pics


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Here is a few of ours*

:biggrin:


----------



## TroutHunter1 (Jul 22, 2010)

here are a few of mine


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

*Can it be FISHING & WORKING........??*

It was a hard day in Sour Lake.............jus sayin!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

* Dad's first Snappa!

* Austyn crawfishin' - It's the 1/4 coonazz coming out in em'!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here ya go..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

HERE YA GO


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

pics you requested.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a few


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Wow....lot's of great pics !


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

1st pic tb and his big red
2nd me and my texas land mine
3rd mini x holding back the sunset


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

oops miss this one TB's big red


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Most recent*

Heres some from Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Some of ours...*

1. 4 full limits earlier this year
2. Wade fishing in May 2011
3. 4 more full limits
4. Matt and his redfish
5. Another 4 limits!
6. Matt and his big sheephead
7. Redfish tail 
8. Mirrored boat


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Big blues


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

A few


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

These are just stunning pics everyone. Great job. So many to pick from I don't know where to start.

Each one having a story, wow!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

There's a lot of awesome pics here, I'm to embarrassed to put mine up now.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

My favorite.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah...these are great. The collection just won't be complete without the picture of Melon holding up that red...LOL

Can't wait to find out what your project is, Bill.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's some.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

....a few slabs


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Last weekend*

A few from last weekend with my 17 year old.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Fishing in one of the lakes behind Cow Trap.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

This pic is of my first red and personal best. I reeled it in when I was 12.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

here is a few that i caught


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

not bad for a day trip


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

few more


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Here are mine*

Bigggest red ever 12lb test 50"

Jetty Red 27.5"

money snapper

matty


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

A few of my crew.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Fishy pics up close and personal from Freeport, Bahamas last month.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Here goes a few....*

Enjoy Bill. Take what you want and send my check, as applicable. LOL! CF?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Me with a Tilefish


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*More....*

...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*More...*

...


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

A few real quick


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Last Time...*

...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Few pictures


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i know, i know...its not "fishing"
but....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

a few of my fav's...


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

few more...too many to choose from! LOL


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

couldnt find any of my saltwater ones so here are some freshys lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

last ones!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

some great pics, boys and girls. thanks for sharing.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Some more


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> last ones!


That last pic is awesome...reminds me of my wife and I when we frequented Matagorda Beach. Good times!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

swifty said:


> That last pic is awesome...reminds me of my wife and I when we frequented Matagorda Beach. Good times!


thanks, Swifty....my wife is a trooper i must say, our 3rd date was on PINS for 3 days shark fishing in the summer heat...needless to say, i married her quick, she's a keeper! :dance:


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of my favorites.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Here is a few...personal favorites


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> a few of my fav's...


Nice!!! I give you green, but you are maxed!!!:cheers:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

teamburns said:


> Nice!!! I give you green, but you are maxed!!!:cheers:


thanks TB! :cheers:


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

My son's first and nice sunrise over west bay


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

*Photo*

Here is one from last year.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Few more


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*pic*

a few


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Me and my 3 year old grandaughter last fall.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And the winner is? Tough decision, lots of really good pics!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

1. My 2 favorite fishing partners, my wife and grandaughter. 

2. Hey this one is pulling back!

3. Just a rat red, but it was huge on that Barbie pole.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Mako Shark caught at Tequila:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Red Tuna said:


> Mako Shark caught at Tequila:


Looks like several more down below in that 1st pic. Don't fall overboard!


----------



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

1. A limit of reds from Cold Pass
2. SLP pier at sunset


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Brack328 said:


> 1. A limit of reds from Cold Pass
> 2. SLP pier at sunset


Man, SLP pier was my favorite fishing pier all-time. Hopefully it will be rebuilt someday..


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

A couple more.... 

My sons first 2 reds on artificials... Both were 27 3/4" reds..


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Last time I fished with Grandpa before he passed!*

Not the best quality pic, but the best one from our Last ever trip together...


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*here's a few*

here's a few...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> And the winner is? Tough decision, lots of really good pics!


All are winners in my book!


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Me,my son,and my fishin buddy.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

here are a few of mine


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

few random pics i havent seen in awhile


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Here is an unusual catch for you*

This fellow washed out on a fast moving tide and started towards me as I was the only thing nearby. LOL


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Reds back in January ot 2011


----------

